# What untraditional beauty standard are you attracted to?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

As liking short guys , awkward people , people who love cheese 

I would say pink haired girls.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

It can be all different things for me - it depends on the person. One of my gfs when I was younger had a slightly misshapen nose, and a few other quirky things - but she was gorgeous. People would turn their heads to look at her.

I don't really think I've ever had a type - although I've never been in a long-term relationship with an Anglo woman.

I also love that coloured-hair thing btw - especially on Asian ladies, it looks great.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

^ I have a thing for pink hair too. I think because it's such an extreme hue. Jenny Lee Lindberg looked so good when she had her hair dyed pink. I also like tattoos and piercings, I guess those are considered non-traditional as well. I also like weirdness / quirkiness and prefer girls who are fairly short.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Goth chicks are the best.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Is this topic even allowed?

Anyway, low hairlines, baby hair, and sideburns:


* *

















I like it when foreheads/temples/cheeks are kind of furry.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Guys wearing makeup, crossdressing guys, skinny guys, short guys, older women sometimes. I like goths too but it seems they're highly fetishised and tbh so are guys wearing makeup and crossdressing by niche audiences but I guess it's untraditional. I mean I don't think Candace Owens will be making a video about how great goths are any time soon but uh she's probaly not going to make a video complaining about dark aesthetics either because it's not 1997 (Marilyn Manson,)-when did emo die? (when everyone was complaining about My Chemical Romance's fanbase wasn't even during their edgiest era, think that was the last time complaining was popular) So.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

basically the opposite of that ^

butch girls (they're usually lesbians), shaved head, plain, quiet, smells like mothballs, flat chested, very small or medium large, otherwise stinky, smart, absolutely ****ing nuts, insane, bookish, non-threatening, asexual (add that to lesbians, an unfortunate attraction), sometimes trans, sometimes people that are too young, of course older women generally also.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ yeah it's funny there's another poster similar like that too lol. I find lots of trans + non-binary people attractive too though but I'm guessing you mean trans masc (which would be the opposite again.) Although I do find korviday kinda attractive. Can I find a video as an example that's not controversial to post here...

No prob not lol, OK then

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EwcELp5XEAwBFxp?format=jpg&name=4096x4096

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ErzMSMyW8AAc-ML?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^ yeah it's funny there's another poster similar like that too lol. I find lots of trans + non-binary people attractive too though but I'm guessing you mean trans masc (which would be the opposite again.) Although I do find korviday kinda attractive. Can I find a video as an example that's not controversial to post here...
> 
> No prob not lol, OK then
> 
> ...


no, not transmasc (or i haven't really considered/encountered it, I suppose I could be attracted). generally passing or near passing trans women. it's not really the lack of feminism or extreme feminism I find attractive. I guess disempowered women would be the theme of my attraction, or alienated women. not really with white knighting urges, I want to be alienated together possibly.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

andy1984 said:


> no, not transmasc (or i haven't really considered/encountered it, I suppose I could be attracted). generally passing or near passing trans women. it's not really the lack of feminism or extreme feminism I find attractive. I guess disempowered women would be the theme of my attraction, or alienated women. not really with white knighting urges, I want to be alienated together possibly.


Oh OK, I'm usually more attracted to trans women than trans men as well and some non-binary people, but the passing part isn't really important to me. I think the trans women I'm attracted to are usually bisexual or lesbians as well. I thought it was pretty funny how I was never attracted to Philosophytube at all but then posted about how she sort of looked more attractive lately about 5 minutes before she came out as trans but other people were also doing that so interesting phenomenon I guess. I was also into Contrapoints before she came out as trans so you know, all the trans philosophers I guess and non-binary musicians and space aliens. Also twitter goths. Also another trans woman.

edit: and yeah I think how much someone fits in has an impact on my attraction to them.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

either/or said:


> ^ I have a thing for pink hair too.


Blue hair looks great too. An Asian woman was crossing the street in front of my tram not long ago with blue hair and I almost fell off my bloody seat.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a thing for gals without make up or who use very little or only really put it on when they have to(say for a wedding or something), Sort of hippie-ish types. 

Ironically I have a thing for alternative/punk/goth gals too who can use a lot of make up but I guess maybe the lack of convention & the creativity with which they use it maybe is key though


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Chubby/flabby. 
Mannish/tomboy.
Awkwardness/shyness.
Doesn't bother too much with preening, though this is less of a visual preference and more about personality.
Dresses for comfort rather than vanity, nothing fancy. Also, feminine clothing in general doesn't appeal to me.
Black hair.


... you know what, just give me a gender-bender version of myself. Strangely narcissistic for someone with such low self-esteem.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Chubby/flabby.
> Mannish/tomboy.
> Awkwardness/shyness.
> Doesn't bother too much with preening, though this is less of a visual preference and more about personality.
> ...


 Pretty much this. I'd add redheads. It doesn't matter anyway though because being considered attractive by me would always be an insult.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Pretty much this. I'd add redheads. It doesn't matter anyway though because being considered attractive by me would always be an insult.


no, as a redhead I'm quite flattered :kiss:. as long as you enjoy the smell of sunscreen.

*edit* I just realized I also tick all the boxes from the quoted text except black hair :haha


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> no, as a redhead I'm quite flattered :kiss:. as long as you enjoy the smell of sunscreen.


 I actually don't think finding redheads attractive is the slightest bit unusual. I added redheads just because that is a personal preference for me and I kind of forgot it was supposed to be something "unusual" (forgot what thread I'm in).


----------



## Iseekpeace (Mar 17, 2021)

I guess chubby women, I think they are cute ans actually prefer them to skinny women.
But I don't think it's that uncommon these days.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I actually don't think finding redheads attractive is the slightest bit unusual. I added redheads just because that is a personal preference for me and I kind of forgot it was supposed to be something "unusual" (forgot what thread I'm in).


redheaded guys are almost universally disliked I think. except for Ed Sheeran for some reason lol despite his terrible music.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

andy1984 said:


> redheaded guys are almost universally disliked I think. except for Ed Sheeran for some reason lol despite his terrible music.


Really? Several of my favorite celebrities are (or were) redheads. Tom Hiddleston, Michael Fassbender, Benedict Cumberbatch, Paul Bettany (though he's more strawberry blond). I always figured it was the red hair that made them so magical. Ofc, they end up dyeing it for roles and go gray eventually, so they might not immediately come to mind.

I've always liked redheads, but maybe it's because I come from a family of redheads. Though I was blond, not red, and my hair has turned brown. My dad, older sister, and two older brothers are/were redheads. A fact of which I have always been jealous.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

either/or said:


>


 What's that thing beside her eye?


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

hm. I'm not really attracted to any specific physical features that much. I often like people based on personality, and then I associate however they look with positive feelings.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Clean skin is nice but tbh some acne is quite cute :b

--------



Myosr said:


> hm. I'm not really attracted to any specific physical features that much. I often like people based on personality, and then I associate however they look with positive feelings.


I'm sort of in this boat too.

Although I have things I'm attracted to, in the end it doesn't really matter since whoever I fall in love with, I just view their outside as the shell they were given (no control over). So yeh, positive association to however they look.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

andy1984 said:


> redheaded guys are almost universally disliked I think. except for Ed Sheeran for some reason lol despite his terrible music.


Oh also that. I kind of forgot but you're right. I had crushes on two redheaded guys (though I think one of them dyed their hair red.) My ex who has red hair would get **** yelled at him in public though.

Reminds me of this:






I notice that traits that are seen as attractive on women are not on men (like red hair,) and also I've been attracted to people with many of these traits at different points lol. I was listing examples but might go against forum rules I dunno. I think most people have noticed what I mean though. Like how certain things are really popular up to being fetishised in one gender but not in another.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I have a thing for gals without make up or who use very little or only really put it on when they have to(say for a wedding or something), Sort of hippie-ish types.
> 
> Ironically I have a thing for alternative/punk/goth gals too who can use a lot of make up but I guess maybe the lack of convention & the creativity with which they use it maybe is key though


Same, I guess people who are non-conformist. With a hippie I assume they are nature loving, compassionate, health conscious and not overly concerned with money, which are all positives. And a goth I assume they are comfortable with the darker side of life which is where my mind is a lot of the time. As for pure physical beauty I don't think my taste is that "untraditional". But it's really a whole package kind of thing, I'm more drawn by how everything fits together than any one particular feature.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What's that thing beside her eye?


Some kind of a dermal piercing I think. I believe they are permanent, they're anchored under the skin somehow.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Physical features...

I guess if the guy can pull it off then having slightly long hair - not past the shoulders, though.


Well, come to think of it this may be a bit vague since it seems more like a fashion choice, if one wills, and it varies in different cultures. But at least from my standpoint it's considered as untraditional.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I like short, small men. Doesn't matter if they're shorter and/or lighter than me. I also like when they don't put too much effort into their appearance - a simple military haircut, t-shirt, jeans, and sneakers. I hate the hipster look.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

If a dude isn’t necessarily buff or muscular. Also I don’t really like facial hair. It’s not necessarily bad, but not something that’s a plus for me. Also if they are awkward that’s not bad imo.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I like short and/or lanky men. Also men that wear glasses and (As a Computer Science major myself) are into tech. Same for women (I also tend to find those of them with a Daria-like disposition attractive)


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I always found a slight overbite to be cute on girls.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

lanky and nerdy


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Short men, and men that aren't overly buff.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

I used to have a thing for guys wearing 'guyliner' and I think I secretly still do! 😳

Heavily tattooed guys and guys who like to wear jewellery are also appealing to me.


----------



## CantGoOn (May 19, 2021)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Chubby/flabby.
> Mannish/tomboy.
> Awkwardness/shyness.
> Doesn't bother too much with preening, though this is less of a visual preference and more about personality.
> ...


Guys who are attracted to this don’t exist in real life, I don’t believe it. Overweight, awkward, “mannish” women who don’t wear feminine clothing or makeup are literally the opposite of men want. The description is enough to make guys puke. Maybe she’d have a super pretty face in your mind. But reality is much worse. I’ve never met a single man IRL who ever was into me.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

CantGoOn said:


> Guys who are attracted to this don’t exist in real life, I don’t believe it. Overweight, awkward, “mannish” women who don’t wear feminine clothing or makeup are literally the opposite of men want. The description is enough to make guys puke. Maybe she’d have a super pretty face in your mind. But reality is much worse. I’ve never met a single man IRL who ever was into me.


1. "What men want" is just a generalization. And frankly, I don't like such language because omission of the word "most" implies there are no outliers, which there are, and I'm one of them. Just to be clear though, I didn't describe someone I'd go crazy over at first sight. That doesn't happen to me, I don't experience much physical attraction (though when I do, it's not for models or celebrities). But the person I described is someone I'd be much more comfortable with due to being able to relate to them on some level.

2. I've known someone like that, who I thought was cute. She wasn't super-pretty, but demeanor counts for much more with me.

3. I assure you I'm not the only one who finds androgynous women attractive, or overweight ones.

4. You wouldn't meet me because I'm a shut-in. Even if we did meet, I'm a stonefaced troglodyte, so you'd never know I found you attractive unless you directly asked. I figure people who would be attracted to me are not quite right in the head either, if they exist.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Asian women w/monolids.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

I am sexually attracted to helmets from the renaissance period. So very traditional.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol. Kind of. Someone on twitter had her as their avatar and I thought she was a kind of cute androgynous guy but I also thought 'probably not though right' so I looked up who they were and it was an actress in the film Black Narcissus which I haven't seen.












> If I was this actress I would've avoided mirrors on this day because she looks SO SCARY!!


I feel like people who are hot and creepy are kind of my type too. Explains the goth interest. They have to be exaggerating though she doesn't really look scary at all. I mean I guess if she just stormed into my bedroom right now that'd be weird. She did die 12 years ago.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

I don’t know if mine is common or not but I like extremely curly natural hair. Not exactly afro but one notch less curly, the kind of curls people had in the mid 80s. 
You hardly see any women with natural curly hair these days, they all have it straightened. But I usually fall completely head over heels in love when I see women with lots of natural hair and then having it done in a ponytail. Often one or two curly locks falls over the forehead despite the ponytail, I love it!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I prefer men to be 5'6 - 5'8. I'm 5'6. So I guess I like short guys? And men who dress very average. Not sloppy or dirty. Just plain, basic, and simple.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I can't honestly pick one thing. I find myself attracted to many different women for many different "reasons." It's more a feeling than a reason in my mind. I've even been attracted to a guy once, well it was in passing years ago while hiking and we passed by each other and locked eye contact and smiled. I felt attraction but it was different than I feel with women, it lacked romance and wasn't sexual but I have no idea what it was. I've never felt that again for a guy. But it was some kind of attraction and I swear we both felt it.


----------



## Inner-Garden-8309 (Dec 2, 2021)

Chubby girls. Not extremely obese or heavy, just a little plump with a nice face.


----------

